# instagram and android 4.4



## paulinpa (Dec 10, 2014)

New rca pro 10in. With fi only no cell service. Instagram will not install. Fouxd the installation error on instagram site but can not figure out if indeed a pH Nbr for instagram to work. Anyone know? Please help. Error message from the play store. "Device not compatible"


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

You're getting this error in the Google Play app?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Go here
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.instagram.android&hl=en

click install.

and you get this?


> Error message from the play store. "Device not compatible"


 Unfortunately, all tablets are not equal. I have an Asus that can install anything I want. I got another in late November and after seeing "device not compatible" for the first three apps I wanted to install, I started searching and discovered not all apps install on all tablets. I reset the tablet and returned it to the store. If I can't install what I want on my tablet, it isn't a tablet I want.


----------

